# need help got a question to ask,



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

hey how can i delete some post?


----------



## bullwinkle60 (May 23, 2013)

Use the edit button and two screens will appear The top screen has a button for deleting a post.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

bullwinkle60 said:


> Short answer is you can't.


darn, can a mod delete it for me?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> yes I will delete it right now just quote the comment here and ill take care of it



are you a mod?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

actually the thread is already closed.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

bullwinkle60 said:


> Use the edit button and two screens will appear The top screen has a button for deleting a post.



can't edit it it is already closed.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I can reopen it if you like? then you will be able to enter it yourself and delete



yeah picture yourself thread you liked it


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> that is the only thread I cannot open as it is under investigation by the police sorry


oh darn.

really?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 23, 2013)

yeah shits going down bad. some new facial recognition technology the feds have, we're all going down. I better log off now just waiting on the flashbang through the window


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> yeah shits going down bad. some new facial recognition technology the feds have, we're all going down. I better log off now just waiting on the flashbang through the window



oh my you need to protect ya eyes with shades man!

anyways i don't wanna go down, i wanna smoke and drink, but too bad i can't.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 23, 2013)

why cant you smoke or drink? please explain..

also thank you for giving a reason for editing your post. this is not compulsory and shows fantastic initiative on your behalf.

would you like to be a moderator?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

anyways can you report the post so that it can be deleted?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> why cant you smoke or drink? please explain..
> 
> also thank you for giving a reason for editing your post. this is not compulsory and shows fantastic initiative on your behalf.
> 
> would you like to be a moderator?


i need to pass my pee pee test, ya know.

anyways what does a moderator do?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i need to pass my pee pee test, ya know.
> 
> anyways what does a moderator do?


a moderator is like a rollitup sheriff..


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> no I cannot it is under investigation by federal police. I would be charged with destroying evidence if I did that.



alright, anyways, can i be a mod? and how will i be a mod? and if i will be a mod do i need to log in everyday like every hour of the day?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> a moderator is like a rollitup sheriff..


if i will be a mod, is there any rules and regulations about it?


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> yeah picture yourself thread you liked it


dont worry bout it we all friends here and no other guy not a mod 
he just fucking with u


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont worry bout it we all friends here nad no other guy not a mod
> he just fucking with u


oh darn, hehe.. anyways why do some threads are being closed?


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> if i will be a mod, is there any rules and regulations about it?


yep only rule behave


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep only rule behave


alight anyways, why do some threads are being closed?


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> oh darn, hehe.. anyways why do some threads are being closed?


its called shit happens


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> its called shit happens


alright thanks!


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> alright thanks!


not trying be smartass if u see it happen it was for a reason


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> not trying be smartass if u see it happen it was for a reason


well what's the reason?


----------



## automated (May 23, 2013)

There is a time limit on how long you can edit your post.
As long as you can edit your post you should be able to delete it.


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> well what's the reason?


it al depends some time topic inciteful or ones replying go overboard


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

automated said:


> There is a time limit on how long you can edit your post.
> As long as you can edit your post you should be able to delete it.



unless c
hanged bout 24 hr


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

automated said:


> There is a time limit on how long you can edit your post.
> As long as you can edit your post you should be able to delete it.



i can't edit it because it is already closed. hehe


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> it al depends some time topic inciteful or ones replying go overboard



got to reply a lot of times in one thread though. can it be open again?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> unless c
> hanged bout 24 hr



i can't do that, i need to sleep.


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i can't edit it because it is already closed. hehe


then dont worry bout it twist another blunt otr joint and say fuck it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 23, 2013)

whats wrong icebox u feeling a bit unduly paranoid? chillax dude!


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i can't do that, i need to sleep.


dont be a pussy


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> whats wrong icebox u feeling a bit unduly paranoid? chillax dude!



no shit they wont ban u i been banned before not end world


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> whats wrong icebox u feeling a bit unduly paranoid? chillax dude!



nope, maybe it's because i can't smoke and drink right now.

i think i got too many post in that closed thread. hehe.


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

just keep it green and u ok


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont be a pussy


hehe. alright. anyways, got to cook some food, just woked up like 2 hours ago.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> just keep it green and u ok



alright thanks man!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 23, 2013)

you can go without for a few days surely ?


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> nope, maybe it's because i can't smoke and drink right now.
> 
> I think i got too many post in that closed thread. Hehe.



you aint banned u doing good


----------



## automated (May 23, 2013)

If there is sensitive information in a post, I'm sure you can contact a mod like sunny or greenhorn to have it changed. 

And if a thread is close,d ofc it can still be openend, but its likely to be evaluated for wheter or not the entire should get deleted or posts removed.
Don't worry too much about it Icebox, just inform one of the active mods and they'll likely get back to you about it.


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> hehe. Alright. Anyways, got to cook some food, just woked up like 2 hours ago.


wtf u got cooking im hungry


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 23, 2013)

Could someone please enlighten me why Icebox thinks he's getting banned or what happened?


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

U gheys funny


----------



## nameno (May 23, 2013)

U funny too you know.


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Could someone please enlighten me why Icebox thinks he's getting banned or what happened?


guess he think he been bad boy
unless he peed on admins leg he wont get banned


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

nameno said:


> U funny too you know.


i try to be


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

automated said:


> If there is sensitive information in a post, I'm sure you can contact a mod like sunny or greenhorn to have it changed.
> 
> And if a thread is close,d ofc it can still be openend, but its likely to be evaluated for wheter or not the entire should get deleted or posts removed.
> Don't worry too much about it Icebox, just inform one of the active mods and they'll likely get back to you about it.



thanks man appreciated!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> you can go without for a few days surely ?


it's very hard!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wtf u got cooking im hungry


nuggets! hehe! easy to prepare!


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> it's very hard!


man up........


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

nameno said:


> U funny too you know.


thanks!


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> nuggets! hehe! easy to prepare!


I got peach pie and ice cream
i win


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

yum .................


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> I got peach pie and ice cream
> i win


peach pie!


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> peach pie!


sorry i ate it all it to good


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

the thread was closed because of people arguing , and stoned cockatoo is NOT a moderator .
Please use our proper forum locations this would be in our SUPPORT area for a list of our moderators you can go here https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> the thread was closed because of people arguing , and stoned cockatoo is NOT a moderator .
> Please use our proper forum locations this would be in our SUPPORT area for a list of our moderators you can go here https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php


alright, thanks!

anyways, i can't smoke and drink right now.


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> the thread was closed because of people arguing , and stoned cockatoo is NOT a moderator .
> Please use our proper forum locations this would be in our SUPPORT area for a list of our moderators you can go here https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php


i tried tell them he wasnt


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

i already deleted it 

good thing that the thread opened again!


----------



## DONNYS (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i already deleted it
> 
> good thing that the thread opened again!


who was arguing we were talking bout peach pie


----------

